# Considering move to Florida or Carolinas



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

tjbnwi said:


> If you were considering my area, I’d make you the same offer.
> 
> @Xtrememtnbiker can tell you you’d be fed well and/or anything you need would be taken care of.….
> 
> ...


I must not have done well enough, I didn't get any cookies...

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

smalpierre said:


> Change the southern mantra to "Stay home, nobody wants you here".


Nah, that's Jersey's motto

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

rblakes1 said:


> I must not have done well enough, I didn't get any cookies...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


I bet you do...shortly.


----------



## Kowboy (May 7, 2009)

A2Zcontracting said:


> Is FLs licensing really worse than CA? And if so I hate to say it but might that be a good thing for me? Getting licensing in CA was a major PITA. Not quick, not easy, and definitely not cheap but it was definitely worth it in the end.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


I'm spending my Sunday and yesterday the same way I spent them last weekend, sitting in an all-day CamTech class for the Florida plumbing licensing exam. Several thousand dollars in tuition, books, and fees, but you're not passing this test without exam training, I don't care how long you've been a plumber. Took several days off to do homework assignments and will take Monday too. Some guys left early yesterday; they are out of their minds.

I don't know what it's like in Cali, but it's a ***** here and I had a 3.63 GPA in college.


----------



## Pounder (Nov 28, 2020)

Kowboy said:


> I'm spending my Sunday and yesterday the same way I spent them last weekend, sitting in an all-day CamTech class for the Florida plumbing licensing exam. Several thousand dollars in tuition, books, and fees, but you're not passing this test without exam training, I don't care how long you've been a plumber. Took several days off to do homework assignments and will take Monday too. Some guys left early yesterday; they are out of their minds.
> 
> I don't know what it's like in Cali, but it's a *** here and I had a 3.63 GPA in college.


Don't know how it is now, but it was pretty easy back in 85 when I took the California test. Didn't study for the trade portion at all. The legal portion of the test was tougher, but at that time there was a company that translated the law into understandable English, and sold it for $70. I read that then took the test.


----------



## fast fred (Sep 26, 2008)

A2Zcontracting said:


> Long story short, I'm considering a move outta Cali before things get any worse. Looking for better opportunities for my kids, more freedom, and a lower cost/higher quality of living. Florida and NC seem to be top of my considerations at the moment. I know it will be a huge transition for both me as a small business and the family but I feel it's better to do it now while we are still young.


ok? before things get worse? what is getting worse? 
where ever you go there you are?
the south is booming I can see all the positives about the area, but a some point it will end up just like the place you left, traffic, people, taxes, competition in the work place

I'm ready to bail too, but I haven't, and when I do bail I can tell you contracting is the last thing I'm going to do when I finally move
sure things are worse today than yesterday where I live woke up with two inches of snow on the ground cloudy and it's almost 40 degrees by lunch time
they have been flying lift towers since 8am and the constant helicopter noise over my head is starting to get annoying 

at the end of the day, my cost of living is cheap, the work is plentiful, and I'm surrounded by great people so why leave


----------



## A2Zcontracting (Jun 15, 2019)

Sorry, not sure why I came across as "snobbish" with that. I have family and friends in Orlando and Palm Beach areas of FL and wife has family and friends in Jackson NC and Treasure island. Not looking for a place to stay, got that covered. Just looking for advise on getting a new business established and licensed. I specialize in kitchen and bath remodeling so I would obviously want to stick with that. Not knocking anyone else's trades just saying I need to stick to what I know and where I have the skills to pay the bills

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## A2Zcontracting (Jun 15, 2019)

Kowboy said:


> I'm spending my Sunday and yesterday the same way I spent them last weekend, sitting in an all-day CamTech class for the Florida plumbing licensing exam. Several thousand dollars in tuition, books, and fees, but you're not passing this test without exam training, I don't care how long you've been a plumber. Took several days off to do homework assignments and will take Monday too. Some guys left early yesterday; they are out of their minds.
> 
> I don't know what it's like in Cali, but it's a *** here and I had a 3.63 GPA in college.


I suppose it's all relative. I took classes to prep for my class B in CA and passed 1st try but probably wouldn't have without the prep. School took care of the paperwork for me which was worth every penny but the process still took over 6 months start to finish. Cost a couple grand to do school, get all the paperwork handled, background checks, bond, insurance, ect. 

What is the equivalent of a class B or GC type of license out there? Or is there a "handyman" type of license that would cover me? From the research I've done so far it sounds like FL gets a bit more complicated with each area of the state having different requirements whereas in CA your covered for the whole state. I don't mind investing the time and money to get it all done but that's why I want to do it now before me and my kids get any older.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## A2Zcontracting (Jun 15, 2019)

fast fred said:


> ok? before things get worse? what is getting worse?
> where ever you go there you are?
> the south is booming I can see all the positives about the area, but a some point it will end up just like the place you left, traffic, people, taxes, competition in the work place
> 
> ...


CA isn't getting any more affordable any time soon and it feels like the dream of real home ownership is only getting further outta reach. I hoped the pandemic would at least cool off the market a bit but instead it just got even more expensive. Schools were shut down for over a year and still have so much pandemic BS that the kids have to deal with. And I just know there will be new vaccine mandates coming down the road. The epic failure of the recall election let me know that CA doesn't plan on changing its path anytime soon so I figure it's better to get out while I have some equity built up and try to get something elsewhere before that neighborhood gets too expensive. Plenty of other people seem to be doing the same so I just wanna try to get ahead of the curve.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

Kitch & Bath...that's why I mentioned edu level -- these are the folks that have disposable income. A boatload of technical jobs that pay well too - no coll req. Just a sharp mind and skillset.

Not too difficult to get a GC License -- none needed < 35K. Limited and Unlimited -- start about $20k dedicated or bond. Takes about 6-9 months -- $1k in books and fees. Bldg Insp -- nothing like the oppression up North.


----------



## Kowboy (May 7, 2009)

We Fix Houses said:


> Not too difficult to get a GC License -- none needed < 35K. Limited and Unlimited -- start about $20k dedicated or bond. Takes about 6-9 months -- $1k in books and fees. Bldg Insp -- nothing like the oppression up North.


What state are you talking about please?


----------



## Kowboy (May 7, 2009)

A2Zcontracting said:


> What is the equivalent of a class B or GC type of license out there? Or is there a "handyman" type of license that would cover me? From the research I've done so far it sounds like FL gets a bit more complicated with each area of the state having different requirements whereas in CA your covered for the whole state.


There are three licenses in Florida. A General Contractor can build anything. A Building Contractor can build anything up to 3 stories high and get a GC license after having a BC license for a year. A Remodeling Contractor can only work residential. There is no such thing as a handyman license in Florida. These licenses cover the whole state, although counties can still require licensing.

They run unlicensed contractor stings down here regularly. The cops get a vacant house, put an ad on Craigslist, and just like catching the predators, they video guys making proposals on work for which they have no license. Then they bust 'em for worker's comp fraud for not having an exemption.

I just made a formal complaint with the state against an unlicensed "competitor". His ads quickly disappeared. If I'm paying to play by the rules, I'm damn sure making sure you are too. Unapologetically. The undercover cops aren't your only worry; a licensed second bidder is.


----------



## A2Zcontracting (Jun 15, 2019)

Kowboy said:


> There are three licenses in Florida. A General Contractor can build anything. A Building Contractor can build anything up to 3 stories high and get a GC license after having a BC license for a year. A Remodeling Contractor can only work residential. There is no such thing as a handyman license in Florida. These licenses cover the whole state, although counties can still require licensing.
> 
> They run unlicensed contractor stings down here regularly. The cops get a vacant house, put an ad on Craigslist, and just like catching the predators, they video guys making proposals on work for which they have no license. Then they bust 'em for worker's comp fraud for not having an exemption.
> 
> I just made a formal complaint with the state against an unlicensed "competitor". His ads quickly disappeared. If I'm paying to play by the rules, I'm damn sure making sure you are too. Unapologetically. The undercover cops aren't your only worry; a licensed second bidder is.


Good to know. Sounds like I might be able to just start with a remodeling license then go from there. I'm not interested in building from the ground up. Would rather just focus on remodels. What's the process and time frame to get a remodeling license?

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

...........................


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

Kowboy said:


> What state are you talking about please?


North Carolina


----------



## CarpenterRN (Dec 3, 2009)

A2Zcontracting said:


> *Sorry, not sure why I came across as "snobbish" with that.* I have family and friends in Orlando and Palm Beach areas of FL and wife has family and friends in Jackson NC and Treasure island. Not looking for a place to stay, got that covered. Just looking for advise on getting a new business established and licensed. I specialize in kitchen and bath remodeling so I would obviously want to stick with that. Not knocking anyone else's trades just saying I need to stick to what I know and where I have the skills to pay the bills
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk





A2Zcontracting said:


> *Creepy... But hey. thanks for the invite!
> 
> (Sorry, we're a little past cleaning gutters)*
> 
> ...


Really? You could have said you had family/friends in the area and graciously declined the generous offer instead of insulting him.


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

CarpenterRN said:


> Really? You could have said you had family/friends in the area and graciously declined the generous offer instead of insulting him.


Yes I agree 

Wbailey offered to open up his home to basically a stranger and offered to show him the area 

When I worked at the airline people would do that all the time to fellow airline crew members and I have had some fantastic experiences from it

That was a great offer and shows he is a stand up guy 

I thought the response was pretty harsh 

David


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

rblakes1 said:


> I must not have done well enough, I didn't get any cookies...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Parade time…

Had therm ready for your second visit, the one CIOVID canceled.

Next time you’re here—— your family at our place for dinner.

Tom


----------



## WBailey1041 (Jan 31, 2014)

Windycity said:


> Yes I agree
> 
> Wbailey offered to open up his home to basically a stranger and offered to show him the area
> 
> ...


Damn right. YOU offered to have a beer and talk shop with me when I was planning the move to Chicago. In four years I never took you up on it but That ain’t the point.


----------



## WBailey1041 (Jan 31, 2014)

We Fix Houses said:


> North Carolina


Just saw your signature, I’m stealing the idea myself


----------



## SouthonBeach (Oct 18, 2012)

Kowboy has basically said what it takes in FL. 
Prep school (like CamTech), 2 exams, license paperwork (use a company like Licenses Etc) fork over the money and a couple months later you should be good to go.

If you do decide on Florida get the highest license you qualify for. I.e if you qualify for a CGC don’t just go for a CRC.


----------



## Kowboy (May 7, 2009)

A2Zcontracting said:


> What's the process and time frame to get a remodeling license?


You'll want to contact Lisa at Licenses Etc. She's a real pro and has handled all my stuff.


----------



## Satoshi (Jul 24, 2019)

A2Zcontracting said:


> Creepy... But hey. thanks for the invite!
> 
> (Sorry, we're a little past cleaning gutters)
> 
> ...


I have lurked on these forums for a while and have seen plenty of unprovoked rude comments, but this one may take the cake. 

Based on the title and original post, I felt like this was a quality person with a good head on their shoulders. My opinion of a poster has never gone so quickly from positive to negative in that short of a timespan. Honestly, don’t bring that chit east. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

Satoshi said:


> I have lurked on these forums for a while and have seen plenty of unprovoked rude comments, but this one may take the cake.


Then the complete lack of self-awareness ... "I don't see where anything I said could be condescending or rude ..." Ohreally?!?! Incredible.


----------



## Kowboy (May 7, 2009)

smalpierre said:


> Then the complete lack of self-awareness ... "I don't see where anything I said could be condescending or rude ..." Ohreally?!?! Incredible.


Please. Give me a goddamn break. I've had posts and comments that complied with the rules here deleted just because the mods didn't like them.


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

Kowboy said:


> Please. Give me a goddamn break. I've had posts and comments that complied with the rules here deleted just because the mods didn't like them.


I didn't say it wasn't rules compliant, or should be deleted. I just think that dude was pretty damn disrespectful, then tried to blow it off like "nah, I don't see where I was being a jerk".


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Kowboy said:


> Please. Give me a goddamn break. I've had posts and comments that complied with the rules here deleted just because the mods didn't like them.


EXACTLY how many posts of yours have been deleted over the many years you've been posting?


----------



## Kowboy (May 7, 2009)

Robie said:


> EXACTLY how many posts of yours have been deleted over the many years you've been posting?


I can think of 2 recently.


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

Windycity said:


> Wbailey offered to open up his home to basically a stranger and offered to show him the area …
> 
> That was a great offer and shows he is a stand up guy
> 
> ...


New guy comes in, gets treated like a respected member of the community.

Looks up WBailey’s info, sees “gutters,” and presumes gutter cleaning.

Presumes ulterior motives, or at the very least, decides on an insult at the expense of a stranger’s generosity.

Lame.

A direct apology to WBailey would be the only way to fix this, OP.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Kowboy said:


> Please. Give me a goddamn break. I've had posts and comments that complied with the rules here deleted just because the mods didn't like them.


Nope.


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

Mordekyle said:


> A direct apology to WBailey would be the only way to fix this, OP.


That may have been the case before the "idk what you're talking about, I don't see any problem" comment.


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

WBailey1041 said:


> Damn right. YOU offered to have a beer and talk shop with me when I was planning the move to Chicago. In four years I never took you up on it but That ain’t the point.


Well the offer is still good!

lol 


That’s been 4 years already? Damm time flys 


David


----------



## WBailey1041 (Jan 31, 2014)

Windycity said:


> Well the offer is still good!
> 
> lol
> 
> ...


Actually 5 and 1/2 years. 

I googled the phrase “how long ago was April 21, 2016” which was the date that I created that thread and strange enough it was exactly 2000 days ago. Now that’s Creepy


----------



## G&Co. (Jul 29, 2020)

A2Zcontracting said:


> ...I only know that most of the people I have worked for here have masters degrees and can't replace a faucet.
> ... I would be more hesitant if the community was racist though which the high level of college degrees suggest.


Leaving aside the gratuitous condescending remark, why do you feel someone with a Master's should to be able to replace a faucet? The logic escapes me.
And how exactly did you decide that highly educated communities are racist?


----------



## Half-fast Eddie (Aug 21, 2020)

G&Co. said:


> And how exactly did you decide that highly educated communities are racist?


Unfortunately that is a common feeling among the lazy and self-oppressed. Everyone should be brought down to their level.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Florida is full. You should move to Arizona, probably more your speed. Texas is full too. Bailey seems like a common person you'd meet in the north of the south. Very respectful and slower pace of life, welcoming of everyone and very gracious, with the "bless your little heart" type of attitude when you come across as an arrogant west coast prick. They will make sure you don't like it there though.

Florida will just feed you to anacondas...


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

Deckhead said:


> Florida is full. You should move to Arizona, probably more your speed. Texas is full too. Bailey seems like a common person you'd meet in the north of the south. Very respectful and slower pace of life, welcoming of everyone and very gracious, with the "bless your little heart" type of attitude when you come across as an arrogant west coast prick. They will make sure you don't like it there though.
> 
> Florida will just feed you to anacondas...


Theres 30k burmese pythons in the glades that they know of, and 6 dna confirmed nile crocs last time I heard. Theres a native croc species, and plenty of gator too, I have a "pet gator" in the canals - I call him Frank.


----------



## Kumpel (Aug 30, 2017)

Kowboy said:


> There are three licenses in Florida. A General Contractor can build anything. A Building Contractor can build anything up to 3 stories high and get a GC license after having a BC license for a year. A Remodeling Contractor can only work residential.


Nope 
Residential Contractor can upgrade after 2 yrs to Building(with current passing test score of Building or General).

Building can upgrade after 2 yrs to General(with current passing General exam),
Test scores stay current for 4 yrs

this is how it was when I got my cgc 4 yrs ago. Literally Zero benefit to taking residential exam. Take gc and apply for crc, cbc or cgc.

cbc can work past 3 stories but cannot be structural.


----------



## Cadmandu (Sep 2, 2021)

Half-fast Eddie said:


> Florida has hurricanes, tough licensing, warm weather and nice beaches. And lots of old people. NC has beaches, mountains, easy licensing, strong economy.


Well said plus all houses are block and you can reach the rainspout on your top toes. The heat and humidity is terrible. No one wants to work outside.


----------



## Djea3 (Jul 6, 2020)

smalpierre said:


> The south is dirty, hot, cold, humid, racist, and poor. Literally nothing good about it.


I have lived in FL since 04. I see little to NO racism at all, I live in a "mixed neighborhood" and all is great here. I see a lot of scam artists and contractor's licenses of any kind seem to be a license to steal. Good contractors are actually hard to find here.
Weather? In Central Florida (Tampa area) we have three seasons. Spring, HOT, HOT and HUMID. While it may not get above 92 often, the heat index (humidity) can make you wish you were anywhere else.
If I had it to do over again, I would have chosen the Carolinas, or definitely Texas or even stayed in San Jose. Had I stayed in SJ my house would have earned me more than working for a living in FL.

I also have bad feelings about West Coast people coming to the south. IT seems that when they get here they tend to Vote as West Coast leftist idiots and fools. In other words YOU allowed California to become what it is, when you move you tend to VOTE the SAME and bring your problems with you. This destroyed Oregon and Washington States altogether. That means you will make EVERY PLACE YOU MOVE TO make the same problems as CA. Think hard before you destroy another state by being who you are and coming there. Calif does not work. I go back and there is NO CA any longer, it is as foreign as Hidalgo Mexico, or N. Korea, except there are no indigents ****ting and pissing in the stairwells of apartment buildings that charge 3800 a month for a 1 br in the foreign countries.


----------

